# Legit websites to buy SX Pro



## x64 (Feb 17, 2020)

Just got a new mariko switch and I’m just waiting for xecuter to release the new mod chip. 

So which websites do you guys vouch for?


----------



## nero99 (Feb 17, 2020)

modchipsdirect. but their site is currently down for maintenance


----------



## x64 (Feb 17, 2020)

nero99 said:


> modchipsdirect. but their site is currently down for maintenance



Cool. Which country does it operate from, do you know?


----------



## nero99 (Feb 17, 2020)

x64 said:


> Cool. Which country does it operate from, do you know?


Good ol USA. I've used them for all my mod chips and flash carts for the past 15 years. They're real good at getting your order shipped to you as soon as they can. I know they'll have some problems with the sx core and lite chips since everyone will want one and run their stock out right awawy.


----------



## x64 (Feb 17, 2020)

I will be putting in a pre order then if they offer it.


----------



## Shine Lamont (Feb 19, 2020)

nero99 said:


> Good ol USA. I've used them for all my mod chips and flash carts for the past 15 years. They're real good at getting your order shipped to you as soon as they can. I know they'll have some problems with the sx core and lite chips since everyone will want one and run their stock out right awawy.



They are still closed for maintenance. How can it be this long? You don't think they closed permanently, did they?


----------



## iraqgsm (Feb 21, 2020)

anyone knows when they will be open back


----------



## Sammy_Lee (Feb 25, 2020)

Never if Big "N" has hit them, but who knows.


----------

